# xterm-256color not set on zsh shell



## freefly (Apr 5, 2020)

I have installed FreeBSD 12.1 as a VM in virtualbox which uses* VMSVGA* video driver. I have configured the `*/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware*` and uses `vt`. I have specified `*Depth 24*` as color depth in the xorg.conf settings. I use a Dell XPS 15 9570. 

kern.vty=vt
kern.vt.fb.default_mode=1920x1080


I am using *zsh* as my shell and it complains that my terminal appears to support fewer than 256 colors and 'export TERM="xterm-256color" to the .zshrc. I set it on the top of the zshrc file but I still get the warning.
when I check with `tput colors`, it says 80 . 
How can I fix the issue ? is it something specific to the VMSVGA driver ? or something else ?


----------



## freefly (Apr 5, 2020)

freefly said:


> I have installed FreeBSD 12.1 as a VM in virtualbox which uses* VMSVGA* video driver. I have configured the `*/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware*` and uses `vt`. I have specified `*Depth 24*` as color depth in the xorg.conf settings. I use a Dell XPS 15 9570.
> 
> kern.vty=vt
> kern.vt.fb.default_mode=1920x1080
> ...



The problem is with the powerline9k that I installed. The have some unfixed issues with the colors logic it seems.


----------

